# 65 gallon American cichlid tank



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys. After a boring African tank, I decided to try my hand at keeping some larger fish.

My tank is a 65 gallon (36 18 24 I believe) my length limits my possibilities for stocking, but I hope I can still find a good plan.

Fish I currently have:
2 bristlenose pleco
2 pictus catfish

So the only thing I have knocked out is bottom feeders.

I really want some severum. I absolutey love them. But I don't know if they will fit in my tank.

I also like convicts, which I think could work.
I like Firemouths as well, hopefully they could work as well.

I don't want any pairs or spawning.

So maybe 1 severum 1 convict and 1 firemouth?

Essentially what I need are some stocking suggestions, thanks.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

If you're really wanting a Severum, I'd suggest basing your tank around a South American "theme" as they are SA cichlids (your Pictus cats are also from SA). The other two cichlids you listed (cons and firemouths) are from Central America.

Id suggest a stocking along the lines of this..

1x Severum 
2x Pictus cats (I'd personally swap them out for a school of Cories)
2x BN plecos
1-3 more cichlids depending on size.. A few to consider: Blue Acara, Festivums, Keyholes..
A school of 6+ tetras such as Lemon tetras, Buenos Aires tetras, or Black skirts..


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

That's really cool that I could do all of that in a 3 foot tank.

Which severum do you prefer?

I like blue acaras, but I live in Houston, the new world cichlid availability isn't that great.

I like your idea of a south American biotope, but most of those aren't available to me.

I've also reconsidered my opinion on breeding. 
Is there any way I could have more than 1 pair of anything in there?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmm, I missed that it was a 3ft tank; I was thinking it was a 4ft. Stocking can pretty much be the same but you just need to be mindful of the adult sizes of the cichlids you choose. As for pairs, You could do multiple pairs of say Bolivian Rams or Keyholes (both SA), but I would then rethink the idea of having a Severum as well.

Also, since it is a 3ft tank, I would definitely recommend trading in the Pictus cats for a school of cories, especially if your wanting to have pairs. I'd also consider removing one of the BN plecos, as there really isn't any need to have two in that size of an aquarium.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright thanks for the info. Now I'm considering doing a pair of convicts and a pair of Firemouths. Do y'all think that could work? Or what about a JD pair?


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, now another opportunity to get another tank has come into my path. I already have the 65 (36 18) I have an opportunity to get a 55 or a 40 breeder. Which one of those is better for American cichlids?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Catfisher7 said:


> Alright thanks for the info. Now I'm considering doing a pair of convicts and a pair of Firemouths. Do y'all think that could work? Or what about a JD pair?


I would not advise keeping those two pairs in a 3ft tank. I would suggest keeping a single pair of T. meeki (Firemouths) and then maybe a lone convict along with some dither type fish such as Buenos Aires Tetras, Giant Danios, or even livebearers (mollies and swords). If you were to keep a pair of Convicts you would soon be over run with fry and there isn't much of a demand for them so you'd be lucky to even give them away. A pair of JD's could potentially work as well (alone), however that footprint isn't exactly ideal.



Catfisher7 said:


> Well, now another opportunity to get another tank has come into my path. I already have the 65 (36 18) I have an opportunity to get a 55 or a 40 breeder. Which one of those is better for American cichlids?


Both will work. Stocking will pretty much remain the same between all three of the tanks you've mentioned as there isn't much of a footprint (LxW) difference. I'd personally go with the 55gal as a 40B has the same exact footprint as your 65, just not as tall.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright, I'm up for the challenge of a JD pair in the 65.
Would I keep any dithers in there with them?

As for the 55. Could I do a pair of convicts and a pair of Firemouths?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

You could add dithers to the 65gal but they may eventually be eaten once the JD's get large enough. I'd go with something quick and relatively large... Giant Danios, Buenos Aires Tetras or even some Rainbows.

I still wouldn't do Cons with the Firemouths in a 55gal. Convicts get pretty nasty when they are spawning and the Firemouths would most likely get picked on as they are more "bluffers" than sheer out right aggression. You could however do multiple pairs of Firemouths. Get a nice sized group of about 6 and let them pair off naturally and remove the extras once two pairs form.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help CJ, you've been great.

So what I'm thinking for 55 2 pairs of firemouth, 6 cories, and some dithers.

Still unsure on the 65 though. Maybe a severum, convict, and acara? Still unsure.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Stocking sounds good for the 55gal. For dithers I'd go with a nice sized colony (8+) of livebearers. I have a colony of Black Yucatan Mollies in my CA community and they are doing great.

As for the 65gal, have you considered Angels or even a group of a smaller growing Geophagus sp.?


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't really care for Angels. I know almost nothing about Geo and gymno phagus. Do they have as much personality as other cichlids? For the 65, is there any way I could put 2-3 larger cichlids in the 65?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Catfisher7 said:


> I don't really care for Angels. I know almost nothing about Geo and gymno phagus. Do they have as much personality as other cichlids?


I've never personally kept them either, however they are on my "want" list. Many of them are quite stunning and I do believe they have plenty of personality. They tend to be constantly sifting through the sand looking for food (hence their name "eartheaters") and prefer to be kept in groups.



Catfisher7 said:


> For the 65, is there any way I could put 2-3 larger cichlids in the 65?


This really depends on your definition of "large", as well as the particular fish's demeanor.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

By large I meant 8+ inches.

Any combo of "large fish" that I could do in the 65?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd suggest not to stock more than 2 "larger" fish.. The 3ft length is what's limiting you. Maybe check out the cookie cutter stocking suggestions for a 75gal and then scale back the stocking a bit since you are working with a 3ft tank vs a 4ft.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_75g.php


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, the 55 I was going to buy was sold. So now I just have the 65. Could I still do 2 pairs of firemouth in that?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes, that should work out well. As I said earlier, I'd start with about 6 juveniles and let them pair off naturally.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright. Regarding aquascaping, I plan on putting a lot of driftwood in to give it a central amercan river feel.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds good, I'd incorporate a decent amount of rock as well.

Check out this video of a well setup T. meeki biotope:


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, now I have discovered two new cichlids that I like.

Sajica
Rainbow

Could these work in a 65?

I'm thinking 2 pairs of any of these 3

Sajica rainbow firemouth


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have kept all three and currently have a soon to be pair of C. sajica. Any three of those species will do well in a 65gal. I will say however, H. multipspinosa (rainbow) can be a bit timid and I feel do better in small groups. On the the other end of the spectrum C. sajica can be pretty nasty. My male shows quite a bit of aggression to the female I have in with him and that's in a 6ft 135gal.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright. So what would you reccomemd for stocking? Could I do 1 pair Firemouths and 1 pair of either sajica or rainbows?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes, any combination has a chance of working. When initially stocking the tank however, I'd still recommend you get 4-6 of each of the two species you choose in order to up your chances of getting a well bonded pair.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

It depends on the personality of the fish. There are mild aggressive firemouths and then there are downright nasty ones. I would suggest if you want sajica and want two pairs to go with sajica and rainbow cichlids. Don't try firemouth. If anyone remembers the tragedy I went through with mixing sajica pair with two firemouths in a 55 they would say don't try it. Personally species only tanks are the way to go but that's just me.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright now that I'm well educated on this, I'm considering a few things.

Do I really want breeding?
Would I rather do singletons?

I'm really on the fence about this.
On one hand, seeing fish spawn and pair up would be neat, but dealing with fry could be an annoying task.

On the other hand it would be cool to have more variety in the fish, but you wouldn't get to see the pair interaction.

I've decided I want an interesting tank, I'm now really looking for a stock list that will be exciting.
I would love to see some good lip locking and bickering, but I don't want it to get too bad.

So what would y'all reccomemd now?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

You have many possibilities, it just depends on what YOU want.. First decide whether you want pairs or not. Then, research some species that are suitable for your size tank as well as what's available to you locally if your not willing to order online. Once you've done that, post up a list of species your interested in and maybe we can help you a bit more.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Essentially, I just want a lot of lip locking, but not necessarily excessive harassment.

So maybe 3 male cichlids between these

Sajica
Convict
Firemouth
JD 
Maybe an Oscar?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Lip locking isn't necessarily something good or something to be desired unless it's pre-spawning behavior between a male and female. It's hard on the fish as well as stressful.

If you want something aggressive like that maybe you should consider a single "wet pet" that you can interact with and be a bit of a glass banger?


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hmmm, I never considered that.

I'm running 3 fluval 306's on the tank for filtration.

With adequate rock and line of sight breaks
+ adequate filtration.

Could i do:

Oscar and JD?

JD and a couple others?

Sorry for being such a pain. I just want to make sure I get a setup I like and won't get bored of, I've changed out my tank twice in the past 3 years due to boring fish.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm afraid a 3ft tank is not suitable for even a lone Oscar, so I'd cross that off your list..

As for your tank being "boring".. I'd stay away from JD's as well. Although they are a great looking fish when mature, they simply lack personality in my opinion. They often are relatively reclusive and sedentary.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hmmmm, what about a green terror?

I've been researching them and have got mixed reviews.

What about 1 green terror, 1 convict, 1 firemouth

Or 1 green terror, 1 jackdempsey( I just love the colors of them)

Any other medium-large fish that could work?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Your tanks dimensions are simply not conducive to larger cichlids such as a Green Terrors; have you seen a full grown one? A mature GT requires a 4ft 75gal to itself. As I said before, I'd stick to the smaller CA cichlid species such as Cryptoheros and Thorichthys.

Or, if you like the way GT's look, perhaps look into Blue Acaras. They stay smaller and resemble a GT..


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, alright. I have work with what I've got.

Would a JD be able to coexist in there with a firemouth pair?

Also, how large do severums get?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

That combo could possibly work. However, you'd want to have two very distinguishable territories setup on either end of the tank.

Severums usually get around 8-10in. I had a large male that was around that size. They are more of a "taller" bodied fish than sheer length though.
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/heros-efasciatus/

Maybe consider a SA themed tank instead of CA.. Stock could consist of a single Sev and a single Blue Acara, along with a school of larger Tetra and some sort of catfish?


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright, I think severums would be a good fit for my tank.
My lfs has a TON of 5-7" severums. So I have a lot to pick from. 
Could two severum males and a smaller cichlid work?
I really don't want breeding


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd stick to only a single Sev as they get pretty large..


----------

